# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  A couple corns and a PURPLE king!

## anendeloflorien

Hey so I went to the Manchester Nh show this weekend and while it was kind of depressing how few high end ball morphs and combos were being shown there I was able to pick up a few new colubrids! I now have 16 snakes total and no signs of stopping any time soon lol.

Here's the ghost poss het charcoal that I got from PJC exotics. Shes a wicked sweetheart, she hasn't even given me a tail rattle yet lol. My girl loves her too so I'm going to let her name her but it could be a while she sucks at coming up with names


And here's the Anery het Opal I got from PJC as well (she gave me an awesome deal on both of them)He's still just a little guy but I so want to get a lavendar female now to breed with him down the road!



Last but not by any means least my beautiful little albino cal king. I love how she's so freakin high purple! So what I like purple snakes so shoot me lol. Her name is Mrs. Silverstein since I named my other albino king Mitch after Mitch Hedburg (my favorite comic) and I want them to have funny babies!



So sorry if the pics aren't that great, I shot em running out the door to work yesterday lol. Later!

----------


## OhBalls

Love the purple!!!  My favorite color  :Smile:

----------


## Jyson

Beautiful additions you have there. That Albino Cal King is stunning! :Bowdown:  Oh, now I want one! :Very Happy:

----------


## anendeloflorien

> Beautiful additions you have there. That Albino Cal King is stunning! Oh, now I want one!


They really are beautiful  :Very Happy: . Here's my sub-adult male he's not quite so purple as her but I still think they'll make some beautiful babies someday ( :Stupid me:  *hurry up and grow lol*)


He was my first real morph of any species too so I've got kind of a soft spot for him  :Very Happy:

----------


## missi182

My albino king has some purple too. Beautiful additions!

Is your new albino king fairly calm? My king is the devil.....

----------


## anendeloflorien

> My albino king has some purple too. Beautiful additions!
> 
> Is your new albino king fairly calm? My king is the devil.....


Meh, my new one is still just a little noodle so she's hyper as heck but my male, he's antsy and sometimes a little strikey while he's in his tub but once he's out he's a freakin puppy dog lol. I've only been bitten by him once in 6 months but I was asking for it lol. do you have any pictures of your albino king? I know there are different types of albino kings but this is my favorite type  :Very Happy:

----------

